# 2001 Jetta VR6 ABS light on (bad wiring?)



## destey (Sep 15, 2014)

ABS and ASR light are on, had the codes read by a buddy with a VAG reader and it said left front abs sensor. So I replaced that sensor but the light is still on. I unplugged the battery overnight and immediately upon starting the car both lights come on. 

Is it safe to assume the wiring is bad from the sensor to the ABS module? I removed the airbox and looked at the ABS module, but I can't figure out how to trace the wiring back, its difficult to see where the wires go. Anyone have a diagram? I was going to grab the section of suspect wiring from a junkyard and splice it in. Am I on the right track?


----------



## destey (Sep 15, 2014)

Anyone know if the code needs to be cleared by computer, IE leaving battery unplugged won't ever clear it? I read somewhere it might be in non volatile memory meaning the latter. 

I ask because I went to a junkyard and got the wire that runs from the sensor to the ABS unit, but the code remains (in addition to replacing the sensor).


----------



## John_E (Oct 6, 2004)

If the sensor wire problem has indeed been resolved, I would have expected the code to self-clear after a few start-stop cycles. However, it's easy enough to clear it w/ a generic OBD-II scanner and try again. I am guessing you still have a sensor problem.


----------



## destey (Sep 15, 2014)

John_E said:


> If the sensor wire problem has indeed been resolved, I would have expected the code to self-clear after a few start-stop cycles. However, it's easy enough to clear it w/ a generic OBD-II scanner and try again. I am guessing you still have a sensor problem.


Thanks for the reply. Would the code come up in obdII? I have an obdII scanner and it doesn't post any codes regarding the ABS/ASR system. My buddy only with a VAG scanner was able to see the Left front abs sensor code. 

At this point its too late to order a sensor, my inspection runs out friday, so I'm going to cut the signal wires to the dash panel to make the light go away. I know the guy who will be doing the inspection and he has the same cheap harbor freight obd2 scanner I do, so I know it won't see the ABS/ASR code, just need the dash warning lights to go out. I do plan on ordering another sensor (was like $5) as ASR is nice to have in the winter around here.


----------

